# Art/Object Issues > Registration >  Standard Frames inventory control

## otterpope

Hello, all! We have been implementing a system of standard frame sizes for the display of works on paper. This is the bulk of our collection and these frames have been quickly amassing. We are curious what others are doing in the way of inventory control. I've been looking at various methods and enjoyed the presentation at the recent Prep Conference. How do you keep track of your frames to know what you have available for use, frames out on loan, those currently on display, etc... without having to do a physical check of inventory each time?  I am hoping there may be some solutions that work across multiple devices (desktop pcs, phones, and translates well to printouts for the non-tech-savvy.


Alex Moomey
Head Preparator
Arkansas Arts Center

----------

